# Congratulations Horse



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I would like to congratulate and thank Horse for taking over the permission as General Manager here at TSF.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations, btw jason what do you do now?


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Derek!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Derek! :4-clap:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sincere Congratulations Derek!! :4-clap:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Derek.*:4-cheers:
Do we all get a pay rise now? :laugh:

What's happened to JG?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulation's Derek :4-clap:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations for the promotion. Your dedication and hard work is noticed.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*congratulations*


----------



## Ried (Jan 11, 2005)

Congratulations to one of the most brilliant Managers I've ever come across. Your steady, insightful style has set the example that all of us should strive to emulate and master.

:wave:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations. I love the way you handle matters.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i'm sorry to hear that horse. really, i am... :winkgrin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

good job derek :spinning::spinning::spinning:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Congrats, Derek. Well deserved!

Hope you got an expanded inbox. :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations derek


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congratulations Derek - thoroughly well deserved. Can I have your old parking space now? :grin:


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats Derek :smile:


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

Derek major congrats! 

Yeah, what did happen to JG?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations Derek.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Derek, and thanks for taking on the responsibility.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Well deserved Derek, nice job


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations Derek. ray:


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for the congratulations. I will certainly try to live up to all of your accolades. I appreciate your continued support greatly.



bry623 said:


> Yeah, what did happen to JG?


Bry and any others who have asked, Jg is just fine. I spoke to him about two weeks ago on the telephone. He is still dealing with a few personal issues but is intending to return to TSF at some point. Of course he IS still the TSF General Manager and I am only filling his shoes while he is indisposed. Upon his return, albeit I will remain a General Manager, it will be in the number three spot LOL.

My apologies for replying so late to this thread.


----------

